# coffee.do you drink it?if so whats your favorite...tim hortons,starbuck,brewed @ home



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I drink a few cups in the mourning,i live by about a million tim hortons so im a double double guy...any one else in the mourning army in a tim hortons in the morning?..or whats the best place?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Brew from home. Duncan donuts, brought up from the states, by the in-laws. We have a Timmy Hoes at the bottom of our condo. I watch the people line up every day. 

I hate Tim Horton's coffee; it's aweful, burnt and tastes bitter. Although I have considered buying their stock, I am not sure how successful their growth will be outside Canada.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

My car pool co-worker picks up a timmies for us before each shift..I have a Tassimo at home for coffee at the house.... might have 2 cups in a day the tassimo is good for a single serving and has probably saved me the price of it from keeping me out of timmies. I could save more just using instant but the tassimo brews a cup pretty quickly. The downside is the limited variety of blends with it but i am happy with maxwell house or nabob.... star bucks is too expensive even in the tassimo.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

My daughter bought me a Tassimo for Christmas, and I use it to make one cup of coffee in the morning - that's the only coffee I have during the day unless I'm out someplace socially. It's very fast and convenient, but, like you, DanFo, I wish they had a better selection of coffees. The only one I find drinkable is the Maxwell House - I can't even drink the Nabob. Have you noticed that the Starbucks discs are nearly twice the height of all the others, which explains why it's so strong it's not even drinkable - and I like my coffee strong. I've heard a rumour that Starbucks is trying to get out of their contract with Tassimo because they're not making any money at it - well, little wonder!


----------



## sensfan15 (Jul 13, 2011)

For a few years there I would constantly be buying coffee at Starbucks nearly everyday. I can imagine I spent quite a bit of money needlessly 

Now that I am fiscally responsible I just brew coffee at home and use my mug when I go out!

That is not to say that I don't drink Starbucks anymore. Once or twice a month I will get one. I really love their coffee, but not worth the price everyday in my opinion!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Locally roasted beans; there are quite a few great beaneries in my city, I grind the beans by hand every morning in an old-fashioned hand-cranked grinder. It just takes a couple of minutes and the exercise helps me start to wake up before the coffee finishes the job. Then the ground beans go into a French press and four minutes later we have better coffee than you'll ever get at Starbucks, Timmies or whatever. Black, no sugar is the way we like it. 

An $12 bag of roasted beans lasts us roughly 10 days, so it generally works out to about 30 cents a cup. We get four cups of coffee from our French press.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

McDonalds coffee is the best! It's a new blend.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

We use a Keurig at home. If i use the K-Cups, I like the light roasted stuff. Otherwise, I use the re usable "my k-cup" and fill it with whatever grind I have in the house.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes fresh ground beans with no milk/sugar is the proper way to drink coffee imo. Instead of a French press, I use a macchinetta which forces hot water through the grinds with steam and extracts more flavour. There is also a form of Tassimo here I use called Senseo - instead of sealed cups of coffee it uses bags of coffee that you store in a container = much cheaper per cup. I still like Timmies on the go, but it's not such an amazing coffee imo that it's worth lining up or idling your car for so long every day. Starbucks is just logo priced insanity.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a couple cups of coffee in the morning, we have a bean grinder/coffee maker. 

Out and about we'll have Starbucks but IMHO you can't call what we buy there coffee. It's more like dessert in a cup. Their actual coffee is totally disgusting. If I buy actual coffee out it's Tims for me.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Locally roasted beans in an Aeropress. Bonus - slight tricep workout when you push the grinds down. 

We get our beans here and for a while we were buying beans from there but roasted by the kindergarteners at our kids' local hippy-dippy alternative school. 

Editing to say that unfortunately I have promised my strength coach that I am giving up coffee EXCEPT as a pre-workout drink, which means I'm only going to drink 1 cup 5x per week. I'm making jasmine tea in the office now.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Not to depress you young-uns, but your taste buds (along with hearing, eyesight) are bound to go south as you age. The only coffee that tastes like coffee at my age is a Starbucks short, double americano, easy on the water. Otherwise, its DIY grind and french press once a day in the early AM. BTW, I agree about MacDonalds coffee.... it is head and shoulders above Tim Hortons.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Not so local, but fantastic beans 
Epic Espresso. I've been trying to convince my wife to buy me a year long subscription where they send you a fresh batch every few weeks. It's a nice continental roast, and the roasters will blend themselves depending on each specific crop.

I used to do the manual grind and then into my crappy (pressurized portafilter) espresso machine, but recently upgraded to a wonderful semi-automatic system from Gaggia, grinder and doser incl.

I'm a double-shot cappuccino guy in the morning, and then just double shots through the day. French press for my wife and I on the weekends.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

When we passed through Kingston, Ontario during our Toronto --> Montreal bike trip last summer, we stayed in a nice B&B near the waterfront. When we arrived, the owner asked if we preferred coffee or tea in the morning, and we told her coffee. We went out for supper, and when we came back to the B&B the smell of roasting coffee filled the house. She kept green coffee beans and roasted them the night before for her guests...I have to say that was some of the best coffee I've ever had. It almost tempted me to buy a roaster but our locally roasted coffee is good enough for me.

Here's a coffee poem from the great Swedish poet Tomas Transtömer, translated by May Swenson. I think it should be framed and put by the cash register of every good coffee shop.

_Espresso_

Black coffee at sidewalk cafés
with chairs and tables like gaudy insects

It is a precious sip we intercept
filled with the same strength as Yes and No.

It is fetched out of gloomy kitchens
and looks into the sun without blinking.

In daylight a dot of wholesome black
quickly drained by the wan patron...

Like those black drops of profundity
sometimes absorbed by the soul

that give us a healthy push: Go!
The courage to open our eyes.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Funny brad, I have some green beans at home, still awaiting the courage to try roasting then myself. I even bought an old popcorn machine at an estate/garage sale a while back, but it's supposed to be quite messy, and an outdoor job.

Yeah, or local roasters might give us batches 1-2 weeks old, but that's quite different from 2 days old 

Truely one of the fine things in life.


----------



## PoorPablo83 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll have a cup in the morning of home brewed and that's about it. Anything past 4 or 5pm and I'm not sleeping that night!

My family is Italian and when I went over there one thing I really got hooked on and carried back home with me was their coffee culture. I loved getting up in the morning, joining the hustle and bustle at a nearby coffee bar for a quick espresso and some form of pastry, and heading out to start the day! I'd way rather do that then chug down a 20oz, $5 cup of mochalocascrumtrallecent latte.

Starbucks is of the devil. I would sooner drink brown water from a puddle then pay two bucks for a cup of that crap!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I only started drinking coffee at my new office because it was always free at meetings. Now, I'm in the coffee club at work, and each person brings their favorite brand. Right now, I think we have alot of Costco stuff that people have bought, and I brought in PC Choice. 

For home, we use Tims, and it's been better now that I learned that if you refridgerate the left overs, that it makes great ice coffee.

I try not to ever buy coffee outside, but I do have to admit those $1 iced coffees from McDs are really good.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Mcdonalds has def stepped it up with there roll out of there "newer coffee",some analists say there new coffee line is one small area thats improved,and they are atleast competing in the mourning coffee market.(mcd stock has been doing really good in these sideway markets,one of my best holdings this yr,kinda off topic)

I noticed also mcdonalds will give out a free paper from time to time,which is a nice touch,and the best thing about mcdonalds....the lid!!i cant figure out why tim hortons wont change to a different lid,those tabs are the shits.7-11 aint bad either,i sometimes get a cup from there,and some times i get van houtton i think its called(co-ops supplier)mainly because of my membership/rebate purposes.


----------



## travelgeek (Nov 29, 2009)

I make cafe americano when at home. As for takeout drip coffee, my preference is Country Style, followed by MCD, then Starbucks. Tim Horton's coffee ranks at the bottom of my list.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I slap on my red, plaid lumberjack shirt, leave it unbuttoned, let the belly hang out, and flop on the front porch enjoying a cup of the cheapest, instant coffee I can buy........with a dash of Irish Creme milk/solution/whatever it is. The coffee grounds collect on the tongue, but you can just brush them off.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

steve41 said:


> Not to depress you young-uns, but your taste buds (along with hearing, eyesight) are bound to go south as you age. The only coffee that tastes like coffee at my age is a Starbucks short, double americano, easy on the water. Otherwise, its DIY grind and french press once a day in the early AM. BTW, I agree about MacDonalds coffee.... it is head and shoulders above Tim Hortons.


Oh.........so that's why I have a little spaghetti with my pepper.....corrupted taste buds..


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

brad said:


> Locally roasted beans; there are quite a few great beaneries in my city, I grind the beans by hand every morning in an old-fashioned hand-cranked grinder. It just takes a couple of minutes and the exercise helps me start to wake up before the coffee finishes the job. ...and four minutes later we have better coffee than you'll ever get at Starbucks, Timmies or whatever. Black, no sugar is the way we like it.
> 
> An $12 bag of roasted beans lasts us roughly 10 days, so it generally works out to about 30 cents a cup.


We have a power grinder and a B&D coffee perc but source the beans the same way. I have done Starbucks, Seattles Best and Tims. I like Tims the best and find the others way too bitter. But home made beats them all.

You have to get Tims when they are busy so you don't end up with over heated old coffee.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

donald said:


> (mcd stock has been doing really good in these sideway markets,one of my best holdings this yr,kinda off topic)


Not off-topic at all, it is a money forum. 

SBUX has also done well: 22.66% YTD; MCD: 10.72% YTD; THI: 12.53%. 

For some reason, I can't tolerate more than 2 cups of coffee a day; more than that gives me a headache. MCD/SCU not bad coffee.

Quotes to go with Brad's poem: 

- There has never been a better office communication system than the coffee break.

- Coffee is not my cup of tea.

-Coffee is a beverage that puts one to sleep when not drank.

-Espresso is to Italy, what champagne is to France.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

At home I grind up some PC dark roast beans and brew them in a french press if I only want a couple couples or in a good drip coffee maker for a crowd. It makes a respectable cup of coffee. It's hard to get your hands on fresh roasted beans in Mississauga. Any tips? I don't want to make a special trip to Toronto just for beans.

I hardly buy coffee while out. If I have to, I'll get McDonalds. Second Cup is okay. I'm not much of a fan of Sbux. I can't imagine killing 15 minutes every morning for mediocre coffee.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

French press using SBUX beans. Our work refills our SBUX cards $85 per month (used to be unlimited auto-reload, but that ended), so I have to use it somehow. Once in a while I'll go into the store for a drink.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

andrewf said:


> It's hard to get your hands on fresh roasted beans in Mississauga. Any tips? I don't want to make a special trip to Toronto just for beans.


You can order beans (roasted or green) from Greenbeanery and they'll be delivered right to your home:

http://www.greenbeanery.ca/bean/

Some of these are a bit pricey compared with what I'm used to paying here in Montréal for local-roasted fair-trade coffee, but it looks like you can get some good roasted coffees from Greenbeanery for $15-$20/pound or thereabouts.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Brad beat me to it. 

There's also http://www.birdsandbeans.ca/ on the lakeshore.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Toronto/gal's right. This is a *money* forum. 

All this coffee stuff costs money!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

BTW I bought my French press and my hand-crank coffee grinder from Greenbeanery and am a satisfied customer. I stopped in there once during a trip to Toronto, it's a nice store and they really know coffee.

For tea drinkers, if you want to try exploring the real thing as opposed to Lipton or Red Rose, I highly recommend Camellia Sinensis here in Montréal:

https://camellia-sinensis.com/

You can order online from them as well. They make a great white-tea blend for iced tea, you just put it in a jar of water and place in the fridge overnight, no need to heat the water beforehand. It's perfect for a hot day.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

brad: please see my previous post.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> All this coffee stuff costs money!


Yes, but if you make it at home it's so much cheaper AND better than buying it from McDonald's or Timmy's. And you can drink decent fresh-ground coffee for only slightly more (e.g., 10-20 cents more per cup) than you pay for instant coffee.

Like I said, my local-roasted fair-trade coffee costs about 30 cents per cup; I buy a few varieties and one is more expensive so that might be 50 cents per cup. Even so that's pretty cheap!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Also note that the paraphenalia that you use to make coffee at home tends to last a long time. Electric grinders tend to break after a while, which is why I bought a hand-grinder; mine is guaranteed for life. So it should last me the rest of my life and will pay for itself many times over with cheaper coffee than I can buy from coffee shops.

Same for my French press -- I bought a stainless steel one so it'll never break; it should last me the rest of my life. The only other expense is a teakettle for boiling water, which most of us already have and need for other purposes, and the electricity it takes to boil the water.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I think brad said earlier he calculated it out to about .30 cents per cup. Either way you can make yourself a quality cup for much cheaper than Timmies. That start up costs are negligible and well worth it if you use it


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried green mountian coffee?Ive look @ there stock,its doubled in price,the stock looks abit a scary to me plus i dont really understand there business ect.

Coffee is a stranger commodity compared to its cousins alchol,tobacoo ect.

Its def a stimulant and caffine is a drug...very widely acceptable.

energy drinks...red bull ect are everywhere now,they def have a market share in the caffine market too,its crazy if you go into a 7-11 now,half there fridge is a million and one energy drinks.

Anyone drink energy drinks?i know alot of people(myself incl)even have vodka red bull ect.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

donald said:


> Has anyone tried green mountian coffee?
> 
> Ive look @ there stock,its doubled in price,the stock looks abit a scary to me plus i dont really understand there business ect.


- No, I have not.

- More than doubled! GMCR is up *172.46%* YTD 

You should have bought back on March 9/2011 or even on the 10th if you had understood the coffee [tea] addiction the world seems to have. 

Check date of post.

http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showpost.php?p=53698&postcount=630


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I lived in Vermont for 10 years and Green Mountain coffee was common in the shops back then; now you can buy it everywhere, even in gas stations. My girlfriend loves their hazelnut-flavoured coffee; we don't normally drink flavoured coffees but hazelnut makes us think of New England, especially Maine where every place seems to offer hazelnut. 

A friend of mine once bought a extra-large cup of hazelnut coffee and put it on my dashboard when I stopped at a light. When I started up again the cup fell on the floor and my car smelled like hazelnut coffee for the next four years.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Green Mountain Coffee is by far far my fav Keurig coffee cups (Vermont blend and Nantucket) Kinda craving it now that you mention it

I tried Vodka-Redbull a few times in Québec, it was given to me in a bar "Hey c'est illegal dans les autres provinces, ça" And for good reason imo. Jägerbombs are also quite popular now. Having an energy drink to wake you up is ok but mixing with alcohol is a recipe for disaster



> These effects are held to be different from those of strictly alcoholic drinks. This is attributed to the fact that caffeine has a stimulating effect on the central nervous system, whereas alcohol has a depressing effect. Consequently, some of the effects of alcohol intoxication are masked. However, caffeine does not affect the reduced motor coordination that is typically seen in intoxicated persons.
> 
> A further concern is the effect that the stimulant-depressant combination has upon the heart. Alcohol can reduce brain activity, impair heart function, and lead to a heart attack.[7] When combined with an energy drink, alcohol's effects may include cardiovascular stress, shortness of breath, and rapid heartbeat. These can be long-term effects. Furthermore, the body's defenses are weakened by dehydration caused by the alcohol and caffeine, both of which are diuretics.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> - More than doubled! GMCR is up *172.46%* YTD


Yeesh! Who needs gold when you can sell *coffee*?

See what I mean, brad?


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

> A friend of mine once bought a extra-large cup of hazelnut coffee and put it on my dashboard when I stopped at a light. When I started up again the cup fell on the floor and my car smelled like hazelnut coffee for the next four years.


Better that than what happened to me, Brad. I once went grocery shopping on a very hot day and put the groceries in the trunk of my car. When I brought them in the house, I didn't realize that a quart of milk had slipped to the back of the trunk and there it sat for two days in the searing heat. You can imagine what my car smelled like! I took it in to have it detailed and that helped some, but the car never did smell good again. I wondered whether the smell would be mentioned when I traded the car in a few years later, but it wasn't.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Im notorious for spilling my coffee,tim hortons tabs lol,just last week i had a tee time @ a private country club and i had on of course my clean baige golf pants 2 seconds from taking my first sip it was all over my pants lol,had to look like a bit of a clown for the day.

I dont know what it is about coffee but it always seems like its so easy to spill......you ever remember that women in the states who sued mcdonalds because she spilt it on her lap and it caused burns?of course she won the law suit and recieved millions if i remember correctly,only in america.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

donald said:


> you ever remember that women in the states who sued mcdonalds because she spilt it on her lap and it caused burns?of course she won the law suit and recieved millions if i remember correctly,only in america.


That's why we have warnings on the cups now.... I like the Kramer version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TysjNDTWEBc


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Yeesh! Who needs gold when you can sell *coffee*?


Actually I remember reading earlier this year that prices for Colombian coffee are climbing because the climate is getting hotter, resulting in lower yields. Supply and demand...



Karen said:


> I wondered whether the smell would be mentioned when I traded the car in a few years later, but it wasn't.


Speaking of smells, I was just reading a scientific paper on "third-hand smoke," which is the presence of toxic substances from cigarette smoke on furniture, rugs, and in vehicles that can be absorbed through the skin and/or re-emitted into the room or vehicle -- amazingly enough the upholstery and dashboards of used cars contain measurable quantities of nicotine and toxic compounds for months after smokers sell their cars. There are more than 4,000 chemicals in cigarette smoke, many of which are toxins or carcinogens, and car upholstery effectively acts as a reservoir for these chemicals, slowly releasing them over weeks and months. Scary stuff, especially for pregnant women and young children, who are the most vulnerable to effects from these toxins. See this paper for example: http://ntr.oxfordjournals.org/content/10/9/1467.abstract


----------



## sensfan15 (Jul 13, 2011)

When I posted in this thread yesterday it was only on page 1. It is now several pages long. I think it is an indication of how addicted people are to caffeine in general


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

sensfan15 said:


> When I posted in this thread yesterday it was only on page 1. It is now several pages long. I think it is an indication of how addicted people are to caffeine in general


In fact I normally only drink 2 cups per day (in the morning with breakfast), but reading this thread prompted me to make another pot this afternoon, which probably explains why I posted so many comments in this thread today.  I didn't have my usual afternoon lull.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

More activity here than our coffee bar thread hosted by the wonderful Toronto.gal. Ironic.

brad is banned for quoting the person directly above him though. 

I guess that means we'll be seeing more of him in gal's thread! Woot woot!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> brad is banned for quoting the person directly above him though.


The reason I do that is that there's no way to know if in fact that person will be direcly above my post -- someone else could be writing a post at the same time. 

There's actually a setting in some bulletin boards where you can be informed of new posts that are made while you're writing yours -- if that were enabled I wouldn't feel compelled to quote as much. But since it's not, I think it's wise to quote in case 1 or 2 people submit comments before you finish writing yours.

Royal banned for not understanding the generally accepted rules of quoting.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> More activity here than our coffee bar thread hosted by the wonderful Toronto.gal. Ironic.


LOL, but don't forget the thread you created was the most active within the first couple of days also [just like this one], then pretty much died like all others do eventually.

People here just seem to like a thread per topic or maybe they like donald better than you.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks MG for the tip on the Aeropress. I think I will order one.

I see the answer to my question about freshly-roasted coffee in Mississauga is that no one knows. I tried a google search but couldn't find anything. How can a municipality of over 700k people not have a single place that roasts coffee onsite?

I'm hesitant to mail order coffee as it seems that would kill a few days of freshness right off the bat. Also, $15/lb is okay for occasional purchases, but PC Dark Roast is $5.50/lb on sale, and it makes a respectable cup. It definitely gives me than endorphin rush in the morning. I'm not addicted, swear!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

There's an interesting documentary film out about the coffee-spilling case: Hot Coffee - http://hotcoffeethemovie.com/

I haven't watched it yet, but it's on my to-watch list. I'm on vacation next week and might get to that then.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I see the answer to my question about freshly-roasted coffee in Mississauga is that no one knows. I tried a google search but couldn't find anything. How can a municipality of over 700k people not have a single place that roasts coffee onsite?


Well it's near the birthplace of Tim Hortons and I assume there's one of every corner. Fresh roasted beans is an oversight


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

andrewf said:


> At home I grind up some PC dark roast beans and brew them in a french press if I only want a couple couples or in a good drip coffee maker for a crowd. It makes a respectable cup of coffee. It's hard to get your hands on fresh roasted beans in Mississauga. Any tips? I don't want to make a special trip to Toronto just for beans.
> 
> I hardly buy coffee while out. If I have to, I'll get McDonalds. Second Cup is okay. I'm not much of a fan of Sbux. I can't imagine killing 15 minutes every morning for mediocre coffee.


I used to buy the PC dark roast and do the french press too.. does make a nice cup of bold coffee. (if the beans are fresh)


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's a question I've never had answered properly....

An ideal brew is extracted from fresh ground beans if the water is off the boil.... i.e., less than 100C. What is that temperature, and more importantly, what is a quick and accurate way to measure it?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

You're supposed to boil the water and then just let it off the boil. The higher the temp the more flavour extracted. The point of the moka pots I use is that it forces water through the coffee at an ideal temp automatically as the water heats the steam forces water upwards before it can boil. Normal coffee makers can often over-extract the beans which gives that burnt bitter taste.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

steve41 said:


> An ideal brew is extracted from fresh ground beans if the water is off the boil.... i.e., less than 100C. What is that temperature, and more importantly, what is a quick and accurate way to measure it?


200F, or 93C is usually touted as optimal.

The best way to do it is with good equipment  - 9-bars is all you need.

Make sure you preheat your equipment (if using french press etc) so the water doesn't cool during extraction.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I think coffee's a little more forgiving than tea in this regard, but I agree that the boil-and-wait-a-few method usually works. The saying is "coffee boiled is coffee spoiled."

One of the reasons so many people dislike green tea is that they've made it with boiling water, which makes it bitter. Most green teas and white teas are supposed to be brewed at 75-80 degrees C, which is about when the very first wisps of steam start to come from the kettle. It makes a huge difference: green tea made at that temperature is delicious!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

How much of a tea-man are you brad? It isn't the cheapest way to go, but most advocates call for earthenwear/clay tea pots, and only a single tea variety per pot otherwise you start creating odd blending aromas.


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

I typically drink 3 cups of coffee a day:

Breakfast - home brewed coffee from Costco, vanilla hazelnut flavour (I forgot the brand)

Morning coffee and afternoon coffee - medium double double from Tims (at least once a day) or home-brewed coffee (if I'm home).

I too find McD coffee to be very good but I find the lines there can take longer as they serve food as well.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I ordered a Aeropress. It sounds really practical for making decent coffee at work.


----------

